
Show HN: I made a medical test simulator, to explore statistical errors - macroscian
https://testerr.guermantes.xyz/
======
macroscian
(Author here) Even as a statistician, I can never remember which way round
sensitivity and specificity are, and with the current situation, the public
are being faced with terms like false-positive, predicitive value and
prevalence more than before.

For my own amusement, I wrote a little game to allow people to encounter these
concepts hopefully intuitively. The settings have all been set at unrealistic
levels to make the game varied, and some of the wording might be a bit
trite/patronising, but I'd really value any feedback. As with most
biostatisticians right now, time for side-projects has all but vanished, but
if there are things I could do to make it more useful it'd be great to hear.

